# Wurfgewicht bei Hechtspinnruten



## macke (31. Mai 2004)

Moinsen,

ich bin bisher noch ziemlich unerfahren, was das Spinnen auf Hecht angeht (war bisher immer nur auf Forelle aus). Dieses Jahr moechte ich jetzt endlich einsteigen. Heute endet bei uns die Schonzeit und deshalb ist es jetzt an der Zeit, mir eine Rute dafuer zuzulegen. Ins Auge gefasst habe ich da momentan die Sportex Carat Spin 3 mit einem Wurfgewicht von 45g. Ich galube, dass ich (so wie beim Forellenfischen auch) vorallem mit Wobblern fischen moechte. Ab und zu auch mit Spinnern und Blinkern. Twister eher selten.
Jetzt habe ich schon so oft gehoert, dass man beim Hechtfischen mit dem Wurfgewicht der Rute eher vom tatsaechlichen Koedergewicht weggehen sollte und es hoeher ansetzen sollte, wegen dem harten Hechtmaul usw. Stimmt das? Reichen die 45g vielleicht nicht aus? Was fuer ein Wurfgewicht sollte die Rute dann haben? Kommt man dann beim Werfen ueberhaupt noch auf vernuenftige Weiten?
Noch kurz was zur Rolle: Habe eine Twin Power 2500. Die sollte doch ausreichen, oder?
Als absoluter Hecht-Newbie bin ich fuer jede Antwort dankbar.

Macke


----------



## René F (31. Mai 2004)

*AW: Wurfgewicht bei Hechtspinnruten*

Ich benutze größtenteils eine Rute mit einem Wurfgewicht von 10-50 g zum Spinnfischen und komme damit gut klar. Ich werfe damit Wobbler, Spinner, Blinker und Gummifische.
Meine Rolle ist dabei eine "Daiwa Regal-S 2500 iA" mit 25er oder 30er Mono.

Zu weich finde ich die Rute nicht, obwohl ich nicht sonderlich stark anschlage. Fehlbisse habe ich dennoch selten (höchstens bei Gummifischen, weil ich keinen "Schwanzdrilling" verwende). Mir ist vor allem wichtig, dass ich den Köder kontrolliert werfen kann.

Ich habe auch mal eine stärkere Rute ausprobiert, fand ich für´s Spinnen nicht so  ideal...

Kurz gesagt: Meiner Meinung nach reicht deine Rute aus.


----------



## Birger (31. Mai 2004)

*AW: Wurfgewicht bei Hechtspinnruten*

ja absolut. ne rute mit 150g wurfgewicht ist echt nur unnötig für hecht, es sei denn es sind nur riesenhechte vorhanden und viele hindernisse im wasser (obwohl selbst dann...). so viel power haben die jungs ja auch nicht, sind ja immer schnell müde. ich bin da auch eher so ein UL- angler, bisschen spass muss sein. für den anhieb muss es auch reichen, vielleicht noch geflochtene dazu und es kann eigentlich nichts mehr schief gehen.
probier es einfach aus, leichteres gerät ist halt angenemer zu handeln.


----------



## Case (1. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wurfgewicht bei Hechtspinnruten*

@macke,
das finde ich eine gute Kombination. Absolut geeignet zum Hechtfischen mit Deinen Ködern.

Case


----------



## Steffen23769 (1. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wurfgewicht bei Hechtspinnruten*

Ich nutze die Beastmaster 300h WG20-50Gramm (Shimano) und die reicht für alles was an Hechten kommt locker aus... die Rute wirft auch große Wobbler bis so 60 Gramm OHNE probleme, die Wurfgewichtsangabe halte ich da für untertrieben... Bei Sportex ist es ähnlich, die Ruten fallen "schön hart" aus, so daß aman das angegebene WG locker um 10-20% überschreiten kann! Diese Tatsache zeichnet eine Gute Rute aus!!


----------



## Fangnix (1. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wurfgewicht bei Hechtspinnruten*

70 gr. Wurfgewicht sind meiner Meinung nach richtig für's Hechtspinnen.

Ich benutze für's Hechtspinnen eine Exori Magic Beast Spin 2,70 mit 35-70 gr. Wurfgewicht.

Eine echt gute und günstige (c.a. 25 €) Rute, die ich nur weiterempfehlen kann. Sie hat eine weiche Spitze, womit man sie auch für viele andere Gebiete verwenden kann. Mit ihr habe ich auch schon Forellen und Karpfen gefangen.


----------



## sebastian (1. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wurfgewicht bei Hechtspinnruten*

Deine Kombination finde ich gut !
Ich fische mir der Linea Effe Condor die hat 2,40 und 20 - 60 gr. Wurfgewicht.
Eine Spinnrute fische ich noch, nämlich die von meinem Vater, die ist auch von Linea Effe hat aber glaub ich 80gr. Wurfgewicht und ist wesentlich härter.

Harte Ruten sind sowieso besser fürs Hechtfischen da man besser anschlagen kann, bei Twistern usw. kann das entscheidend sein aber bei Wobbler ist es ziemlich egal wenn er ihn hat dann hat er ihn 

Wenn du NUR auf Hecht gehst und nicht auf Forellen usw. dann nimm dir am besten 70-80 gr. Wurfgewicht !


----------



## macke (1. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wurfgewicht bei Hechtspinnruten*

Ok, danke fuer die Antworten, dann wird es wohl auf diese Rute hinaus laufen...  #6 

Nur zur Info, weil ich das Gefuehl habe, dass das manche missverstanden haben: Die Wurfgewichtsangaben bei Sportexruten geben nicht das maximale, sondern das optimale Gewicht an. Die meisten anderen Hersteller wuerden also bei o.g. Rute mit 45g Wurfgewicht 30-60g oder 25-75g Wurfgewicht angeben.

Gruesse - Macke


----------



## spinnfischer77 (1. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wurfgewicht bei Hechtspinnruten*

:m Hallo macke!
man kann es sehen wie man will ,der eine so der andere so!
ich habe eine Diaflash 50-100g und komme gut damit zurecht ,dazu noch eine Technium 4000 FA mit 17 whiplash drauf,mir reichts !
Probiere erst einmal aus mit was du am besten klar kommst,dann wierst du ja sehen was  für dich am besten ist.

Gruss Spinnfischer77


----------



## spinnfischer77 (1. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wurfgewicht bei Hechtspinnruten*

#6 P.S. Im schnitt kann man aber sagen das die rute ein Wurfgewicht bis 75g haben sollte !
denn eine allround rute hat auch 20-60g wurfgewicht!
Aber wie ich schon sagte , der eine so der andere so!!!!!!


----------



## pUmUkeL (1. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wurfgewicht bei Hechtspinnruten*

Hi Macke !

Mir ging es genauso wie dir, ich habe mir nun eine Sportex Kev spin deluxe und dazu eine Shimano Stradic FA mit 0.17 Fireline Gelb geleistet.#v 

Dieses Komibnation ist wirklich ein genuß am Wasser, trotz des hohen Preises....#t 

Die Köderführung und das Design lassen den armen Mann für einen moment König sein, deswegen will mann auch immer wieder los #6 

Es lebe die Sportex Kev Rutenserie...

Ich konnte auch schon einige Hechte und Zander in der Dove-Elbe überlisten 
 


Viel Glück weiterhin #h


----------



## Samyber (2. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wurfgewicht bei Hechtspinnruten*

@macke

Ich würde auch sagen, deine Auswahl ist absolut o.k. !

Ich selber fische u.a. eine Sportex Turbo Spin 2 mit 40g Wurfgewicht mit einer
Shimano Stradic 2500 und 0,15 Fireline !

Bei den Sportexruten ist es tatsächlich so, das das angegebene Wurfgewicht
eher das optimale Wufgewicht des Köders angibt und nicht wie bei den meisten anderen Ruten das maximale Wurfgewicht !

Die Ruten vertragen also auch mal ein paar Gramm mehr beim Auswerfen ! #6


----------



## macke (2. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wurfgewicht bei Hechtspinnruten*

Jau, bevor ich mir meine erste SportexRute gekauft habe, habe ich eine Mail an die Firma geschrieben. Ein Auszug aus der Antwortmail:


Bei Sportex wird das ideale Wurfgewicht für die max. Wurfweite angegeben. Das bedeutet, das Spektrum der  Wurfgewichtsangabe bewegt sich um 20 – 30% unter und über dem angegebenen Wurfgewicht. Ich will Sie jetzt nicht verwirren.

Nehmen wir zwei Beispiele:

1)     Carat Spin 1 TC 2721 Wurfgewicht 20 gr ( Spektrum 15 – 25 gr )

2)     Black Arrow de Lux SP 2743 Wurfgewicht 80gr ( Spektrum 60 – 100 gr )



Gruesse - Macke


----------



## Holger F. (2. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wurfgewicht bei Hechtspinnruten*

Moin,
ich habe da 2 Ruten zum Spinnfischen auf Hecht und Zander.

Für die Peene nehme ich die 2,40m lange mit wG 10 bis 40 

Wenn ich aber auf dem Bodden zum Fischen bin nehme ich die
Zebco mit 3,0 m länge und 40 bis 80 Gramm WG.

Ich mag nicht so diese Wabelruten, ich nehme da lieber etwas
härtere. 
Da ich auch beim Spinnfischen Mono Schnur verwende, geht das
auch sehr gut.

Petri Holger


----------



## macke (10. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wurfgewicht bei Hechtspinnruten*

So, war jetzt beim Geraetehaendler meines Vertrauens und hab mir einige Ruten auf die Theke legen lassen... Ergebnis: Ich hab zwar nicht ganz die Rute, auf die ich urspruenglich aus war, aber dafuer auch ne Sportex Carat Spin (mit 35g) - nur eben das Vorjahresmodell. Dafuer hab ich dann noch 80.- Euronen hingelegt (ist in Ordnung, oder?), hab mir noch 5 Wobbler gekauft, und dazu noch einen Wobbler und nen Spinner fuer insgesamt 20.- geschenkt bekommen. Ich denke, das war ein ganz guter Einkauf fuer mich...  #6 
Morgen zieh ich dann gleich mal an unser Vereinsgewaesser und schau mal, was so geht...
Vielen Dank fuer eure Antworten!

Macke


----------

